# Stippermesse 2011



## Hechtpaule (21. Februar 2011)

Hi Leuts,

war schon 'mal einer von euch in Bremen auf der besagten Stippermesse ? - lohnt es sich dahin zu fahren ? (wären für mich ca. 400 km einfache Strecke Anfahrt |bigeyes)

Über ein Feedback würde ich mich freuen.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Bolofreak (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Ich war die letzten Jahre da und fahre erstmal nicht mehr. Reine Verkaufsmesse, aber keine Vorträge bzw. Rahmenprogramm, was ich echt vermisse. Angeblich sind immer alle Stars der Szene da, nur die haben dort keine Zeit, weil sie verkaufen. Ausländische Angler drücken einem maximal Ruten in die Hand. Das ist echt zu wenig, da hat sich die Messe im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Messen nicht weiterentwickelt. Ich kanns nicht mehr empfehlen.

Gruß


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Ich kann nur positives über die Messe berichten!#6
Es wird dort zwar viel verkauft, aber als reine Verkaufsmesse würde ich das ganze nicht bezeichnen.
Ich bin letztes Jahr mit den Teamanglern gut ins Gespräch gekommen, die haben echt viel auf dem Kasten#6
Was mir an der Messe besonders gut gefällt ist, dass man zwischen den Marken direkt vergleichen kann. So habe ich mir letztes Jahr dort auch ne Feederrute gekauft und konnte vorher vergleichen.
Und auch, dass man die vielen Futtersorten dort beschnuppern und begrabbeln kann finde ich klasse! Im Laden kann man nicht mal eben so ne Tüte aufreißen, das Zeug befeuchten und dann in ein Wasserbecken schmeißen Dort ist es erwünscht, sich das Futter mal genauer anzuschauen.
Und auch, dass es keine "Mainstream"-Messe ist, ist für mich ein klares Pro. Es geht rein um die Friedfische.
Und was ich auch interessant fand, mal eine 10m+ Stippe für mehrere tausend € in die Hand nehmen zu dürfen, im Laden auch so gut wie unmöglich.


----------



## Brassenwilli (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*



Bolofreak schrieb:


> Ich war die letzten Jahre da und fahre erstmal nicht mehr. Reine Verkaufsmesse, aber keine Vorträge bzw. Rahmenprogramm, was ich echt vermisse. Angeblich sind immer alle Stars der Szene da, nur die haben dort keine Zeit, weil sie verkaufen. Ausländische Angler drücken einem maximal Ruten in die Hand. Das ist echt zu wenig, da hat sich die Messe im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Messen nicht weiterentwickelt. Ich kanns nicht mehr empfehlen.
> 
> Gruß



Auch wenn ich mir hier jetzt das Maul verbrenne aber so ein Stuss kann ich nicht unkommentiert lassen.

Mit Deiner Aussage verunglimpfst Du in meinen Augen den unermüdlichen jahrelangen Einsatz von Heinz und Susanne die es geschafft haben aus einer Idee, den Stippern die Neuheiten zu präsentieren, eines der größten Events zu machen.

Du warst die letzten Jahre auf der Messe also hast Du die Entwicklung dieser Messe doch am eigenen Leib erfahren und sagst jetzt das sich die Messe nicht weiterentwickelt hat? 

Die ständig gestiegenen Besucherzahlen sprechen für sich und wenn man dann noch mitbekommt das in den Niederlanden inzwischen schon organisierte Bustouren zur Stippermesse angeboten werden und das wichtige Angelveranstaltungen in den Niederlanden terminlich so verlegt werden, dass ein Besuch der Stippermesse möglich ist oder die Angler nennt die sich jedes Jahr Anfahrten von 800 Km und mehr antun nur um die Stippermesse in Bremen zu besuchen und wenn man dann noch den Werdegang der Messe bedenkt, vom Erdgeschoss einer Schule, über die Turnhalle des TUS Walle in die größte Halle der Bremer Messe halte ich Deine Aussage gelinde gesagt für vollkommen daneben.

Auf welcher Messe kannst Du Dir denn die Neuheiten aus dem Stipp- und Feederbereich anschauen und in die Hand nehmen oder mit den "Stars" der Szene sprechen? Wobei das "Sprechen" mit den Stars manchmal auch mit Hindernissen (fehlender Dolmentscher oder fehlende Fremdsprachenkentnisse) verbunden ist und sich somit schwierig gestaltet, 
aber wer mit so einem "Star" sprechen möchte wird auf der Stippermesse auch immer einen Weg finden sich zu verständigen.
Selbst die "Stars" die mit einem eigenen Stand auf der Messe sind nehmen sich die Zeit für die wissbegierigen Besucher denn das habe ich im Laufe meiner Jahre auf der Messe selbst erlebt.

Die von Dir monierten fehlenden Vorträge und das Rahmenprogramm waren aus meiner Sicht bis zum vergangenen Jahr auf Grund der eingeschränkten Platzverhältnisse doch gar nicht wirklich möglich. Im vergangenen Jahr gab es im Eingangsbereich endlich den Platz um auch Vorträge zu realisieren, dieses wurde von den Messebesuchern auch positiv aufgenommen und das Angebot soll in diesem Jahr entsprechend erweitert werden.
Auch wurde von Heinz und Susanne schon die eine oder andere Angelvorführung organisiert, was leider auf Grund der Wetterlage in den vergangenen Jahren nicht immer möglich war.

Natürlich ist die Stippermesse auch als Verkaufsmesse zu sehen das kann und will ich hier gar nicht in Abrede stellen, aber nenne mir doch mal eine der, *für den Endverbraucher zugänglichen*, Angelmessen die nicht als Verkaufsmesse ausgelegt ist, ich zumindest habe so eine Messe in Angelbereich noch nicht gefunden.

Das Du für Dich entschieden hast die Stippermesse vorerst nicht mehr zu besuchen sollte dennoch die Angler die noch nie auf der Stippermesse waren nicht von einem Besuch abhalten auch wenn sie eine Anfahrt von XXX Km auf sich nehmen.


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*



Brassenwilli schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mir hier jetzt das Maul verbrenne aber so ein Stuss kann ich nicht unkommentiert lassen.
> 
> Mit Deiner Aussage verunglimpfst Du in meinen Augen den unermüdlichen jahrelangen Einsatz von Heinz und Susanne die es geschafft haben aus einer Idee, den Stippern die Neuheiten zu präsentieren, eines der größten Events zu machen.
> 
> ...


 
Diesem ist nix hinzu zufügen,von einer Schul-Aura hin zur Messehalle,und viele viele Std.arbeit für Heinz und Susi.
Und da ich seit der Schul-Aura zeit dabei bin,kann ich hier die Kritik von Bolof... gar nicht verstehen.

Man könnte mutmassen die 300meter feldweg stecken dahinter...aber lassen wir das.

Man sieht sich in 2 Wochen,am BRATWURSTSTAND und drin zum Stangen halten ^^.

lg#h


----------



## Bolofreak (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Äh, die Frage war doch ob es sich lohnt für die Messe 400 km x 2 zu fahren und nicht ob man die Leistung von Heinz und Susanne mit einem Besuch würdigen sollte. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich nicht und ich kenne viele, die nicht mehr hinfahren. Und mal im Ernst. Da kommen 2000 Leute nach Bremen. Schaut euch mal um, wie viele woanders hinkommen. Nur weil es in Bremen jedes Jahr 20 Besucher mehr werden ist das doch keine Weiterentwicklung. Verstehe aber schon, dass hier Händler, die auf der Messe viel verkaufen wollen das natürlich anders sehen. Sollten sie aber vielleicht auch dazuschreiben wo ihre Motive liegen.

LG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Ich fahre jedes Jahr hin, und bin immer wieder auf neuen begeistert!


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Gut,dann sag mir mal bitte eine Messe wo es ca.50 High End Poles gibt die aufgebaut sind und wo Kiepen vorstehen und ich jede Pole testen kann.

Zeig mir bitte eine Messe wo soviel Stipperzubehör auf einen Punkt gebracht wird.

Wo mehr oder weniger alles getestet werden kann,wo ich unter 300 Matchruten 2500kg Futter.....vergleichen kann usw usw.

Wo die "Elite" aus Europa anwesend ist,und das in mehrfacher ausführung,und rede und antwort steht.

Ich kenne keine Messe in De.die das alles aufeinmal bietet und das ausschließlich im bereich Stippen.

Klar gibt es andere Messen,und klar gibt es leute die nicht mehr hinfahren wollen weil jeder seine meinung hat.

Ich bin der meinung das sich die Messe sehr wohl verbessert hat,und das auf ganzer breite,und jeden wunsch von etlichen wünschen kann man nicht immer erfüllen,aber dafür wird jedes Jahr mehr dran gearbeitet,um weiter auszubauen erweitern.....wünsche anregungen zu erfüllen.

lg#h


----------



## Bolofreak (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Solche messen gibt es in England und Frankreich und wenn Du die mal gesehen hast, dann wirst Du Deine Meinung zur Stippermesse noch einmal überdenken. Sorry Leute, ich will keinem die Messe vermiesen, wer das gut findet, wem das reicht, für den ist doch alles super. Hechtpaule hat gefragt, jetzt kommen die Antworten, entscheiden muss er selber. Dafür sind Foren doch da.

Gruß

Jens


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Ich meinte eher Messen in Deutschland,da ich die Szene kenne und lebe,weiß ich auch von Messen in UK da sitzt ein teil meine Verwandschaft,und von Messen in France Italy......und wie es da aussieht weiß ich auch.

Wie du schon sagtest,manchen reicht Bremen anderen nicht,ich denke für Normale Stipper reicht das angebot in Bremen 3 x hin und man bekommt fast alles zusehen was es auch in UK...... gibt.

Für Deutschland ist meine meinung nach Bremen sehr gewachsen und hat von Jahr zu Jahr an zustimmung gewonnen.

Wie Willi schon sagte in NL und Belgien werden wegen Bremen Termine umgelegt abgesagt......weil Veranstalter Vereine.... wissen das an diesem tag Stipper Messe ist.

Aber jeder wie er mag kann und lust hat.

lg#h


----------



## Brassenwilli (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*



Bolofreak schrieb:


> Äh, die Frage war doch ob es sich lohnt für die Messe 400 km x 2 zu fahren und nicht ob man die Leistung von Heinz und Susanne mit einem Besuch würdigen sollte. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich nicht und ich kenne viele, die nicht mehr hinfahren. Und mal im Ernst. Da kommen 2000 Leute nach Bremen. Schaut euch mal um, wie viele woanders hinkommen. Nur weil es in Bremen jedes Jahr 20 Besucher mehr werden ist das doch keine Weiterentwicklung. Verstehe aber schon, dass hier Händler, die auf der Messe viel verkaufen wollen das natürlich anders sehen. Sollten sie aber vielleicht auch dazuschreiben wo ihre Motive liegen.
> 
> LG



Ob sich die 2 x 400 Km lohnen kann letztendlich doch nur Jeder für sich Selbst erst nach einem Besuch der Messe wirklich beantworten, es wird sicherlich immer wieder Personen geben die sich einmal auf den Weg gemacht haben um die Stippermesse zu besuchen und anschließend gesagt haben das sie sich das nicht mehr antun, aber es gibt mindestens genau so viele Personen die sich jedes Jahr am ersten Sonntag im März erneut auf den Weg zur Stippermesse nach Bremen machen und das ganz bestimmt nicht nur um sich die "Zeit tot zu schlagen" bis sie wieder ans Wasser können.

Sicherlich gibt es genügend Messen für die Angler aber die sind nicht so spezifisch wie die Stippermesse ausgelegt, und das vielleicht nicht nur aus meiner Sicht, sind sie somit überhaupt nicht vergleichbar. Wenn Du hier schon versuchst im Bezug auf Messen Vergleiche an zu stellen dann bitte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen. 
Wenn es jährlich nur einen Besucherzuwachs von 20 Personen geben würde, würde ich bestimmt nicht von einer Weiterentwicklung sprechen aber das ist wieder ein Thema für sich.  
Das Händler die an einer Messe teilnehmen auch verkaufen möchten ist doch legitim denn keiner der Händler wird sich die Arbeiten, die mit einer Messe verbunden sind, aus reinem Spassvergnügen aufhalsen, so sehe ich das zumindest.

Wenn es sich Deiner Meinung nach nicht lohnt zur Stippermesse zu fahren frage ich mich warum Du dann den nachfolgenden Eintrag in einem anderen Thread hier im Forum gemacht hast, hier einmal Dein Eintrag zur Erinnerung



			
				Bolofreak schrieb:
			
		

> 11.01.2011, 10:54    #32
> Bolofreak
> Mitglied
> Dabei seit: 01.2011
> ...




Gründler hat es auch gut auf den Punkt gebracht und letztendlich muss Hechtpaule für sich entscheiden ob er gewillt ist den Weg nach Bremen auf sich nimmt um sich selbst ein Urteil zu machen.


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Wir lassen uns die Bratwurst schmecken,wer keine mag oder keine Lust hat der bleibt halt zuhause ^^

Hauptsache das wird nicht wieder so kalt wie letztes Jahr.

Und wenn wieder Turnierreiten mit TV und co.eine Halle weiter stadtfindet,gibs auch wieder viele nette junge Pferde zusehen die vor der Halle auf und ab gehen 

lg#h


----------



## Brassenwilli (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*



gründler schrieb:


> Wir lassen uns die Bratwurst schmecken,wer keine mag oder keine Lust hat der bleibt halt zuhause ^^
> 
> Hauptsache das wird nicht wieder so kalt wie letztes Jahr.
> 
> ...



Da hast Du Recht und wer Recht hat gibt "Einen" aus.

Das war doch im letzen Jahr nicht kalt zumindest nicht in der Halle 

Pferde?? Du meinst doh bestimmt nicht diese großen Tiere sondern eher deren Frauchen :q


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*



Brassenwilli schrieb:


> Da hast Du Recht und wer Recht hat gibt "Einen" aus.
> 
> Das war doch im letzen Jahr nicht kalt zumindest nicht in der Halle
> 
> Pferde?? Du meinst doh bestimmt nicht diese großen Tiere sondern eher deren Frauchen :q


 
Ich komm dann mal zu dir rum in sachen Wurst und co.



Zu Pferden,also schön sind die beide,Abeeeerrrrrr die 2 Beinigen die die Pferde der Reitstars betreuen Warmlaufen.....abreiten.....,und das genau vor der Halle der Stipper sind immer wieder nett anzuschauen  Wer nicht schüchtern ist kann ja mal bei so einer Pferdebetreuerin nach ner Schlafgelegenheit im Heu fragen ^^ 

lg #h


----------



## Biergeneral (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Hi, 

ich war letztes Jahr das erste Mal auf der Messe und ich kann nur sagen das es mir sehr gefallen hat! Leider kann ich dieses Jahr nicht hin, aber im nächsten Jahr wird der Termin wieder freigehalten!
Zu der Frage ob es sich lohnt dafür  2x400 km zu fahren, kann ich sagen: wenn Du etwas spezielles kaufen möchtest, oder zwischen der guten Auswahl an Gerät vergleichen möchtest um evtl später mal zuzuschlagen, oder Du Dich einfach nur ein bisschen mit den Profis austauschen willst, dann lohnt es sich! Wenn Du "nur gucken" willst, dann ist der Weg wohl doch etwas zu lang

Grüße BG


----------



## Hechtpaule (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Hi Leuts,

vielen Dank für euer Feedback. Ich schaue 'mal ob ich mir das antue. Evtl. fahren ja ein paar Kumpels mit, dann ist die Fahrt wenigsten nicht so langwelig und den Sprit kann man sich auch teilen.

Wie sieht es da preismässig aus ? - kann man da günstig einkaufen oder sind die Preise da überteuert ?

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Nein die Preise sind ganz normal wie überall,und das ein oder andere wird rausgehauen.zb.Posen Stück 1€ statt 3€,Poles Matchen Rollen Taschen Futter....für alles gibt es irgendwo an irgend einen Stand Aktionen Sonderpreise.......

Aber überteuert Nein,auch das ein oder andere Pole Bundel geht da günstig weg.Matchen kann man auch günstig schiessen bei dem ein oder anderen.

lg|wavey:


----------



## Obi Wan (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Fährt denn jemand aus dem raum unna oder dortmund hin und könnte mir nen 20 kg futtersack mitbringen aus arbeitstechnischen gründen schaffe ich es nicht nach bremen zu fahren was ich echt bedauer bitte melden der sack futter kostet 30 euro ich gebe dann 5euro für sprit dazu und bez es wenn es gewünscht entweder bei abholung oder im vorraus!
gruß dirk


----------



## Dunraven (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*



Hechtpaule schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> 
> war schon 'mal einer von euch in Bremen auf der besagten Stippermesse ? - lohnt es sich dahin zu fahren ? (wären für mich ca. 400 km einfache Strecke Anfahrt |bigeyes)
> 
> ...



Ja und ja.
Die 400 Km lohnen sich definitiv wenn man Stipper ist. Wenn man Hobbyangler ist, dann natürlich nicht, wie man hier auch sehen kann.

Die 400 Km dürften kein Problem sein, denn es kommen genug Leute aus Bayern und Österreich, und die haben einen noch weiteren Weg. Von daher einfach mal anfragen wer eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden kann. Einen Treffpunkt kann man sicher finden und die Kosten teilen interessiert sicher einige.

Ok es gibt natürlich auch einige Nachteile bei der Messe. Da es keine reine Verkaufsmesse ist sondern eine Produktmesse mit Verkauf als möglichen Bonus, kann man es eben nicht mit anderen Messen wie z.B. der Boot vergleichen, denn da geht es nur um Verkauf.

Aber es ist eben die einzige Messe wo Du eine riesige Auswahl 
an Kopfruten direkt nebeneinander vergleichen kannst. Welcher Händler hat schon jedes wichtige Modell der großen Anbieter da zum direkten Vergleich? Das selbe natürlich mit den Sitzkiepen und dem Anfutter. Alles wichtige zum fühlen, riechen und schmecken (ja manche essen das sogar), auch bei den Lockstoffen/Aromen. 
Dazu noch die Möglichkeit alle möglichen Kleinteile und Zubehör Teile evt. kaufen zu können die man normal in seiner Umgebung nur bekommt wenn man einen Fachhändler hat, und selbst dann noch nicht einmal unbedingt. 

Also um noch mal auf Deine Frage zurück zu kommen, es lohnt sich einfach wenn Du noch nie da warst und ein Stipper bist und kein Hobbyangler. Die Möglichkeiten hast Du weder in Holland, noch in Österreich und erst recht nicht in Deutschland.

Zum Rahmenprogramm kann ich leider wenig sagen, es gab letztes Jahr zwar eines, aber dafür ist ja gar keine Zeit. Was soll man mit einem Rahmenprogramm wenn die Zeit nicht einmal reicht um alles zu probieren, zu sehen, mit allem zu sprechen? Eine Beratung von Claus Müller oder Michael Zammataro welches Futter und welche Lockstoffe Sie für Dein Gewässer empfehlen. Mal eben verschiedene Futtersorgen im Auflöseverhalten vergleichen nachdem man dich aus ein paar Dutzend Sorten seine Favoriten gesucht hat, einen bei Sensas, einen bei Zammataro, einen bei Moselle, einen bei Browning, einen bei Geers, einen bei VdE, usw. usw. und das ist nur fürs Stillwasser. Beim Feedern und Ströung noch das selbe und dann noch für Brassen und Rotaugen noch einmal. 

Dazu noch das Warten bis man die Stippen in die HAnd nehmen kann oder bis man mit Bob nudd, Tom Pickering, ect. sprechen kann, denn die haben eine Traube Leute um sich und nehmen sich eben auch etwas Zeit für die. Die Pause kann man dann am DAV Stand verbringen, wo man sich über die neusten Infos zur Feeder WM, der deutschen Qualifikation dazu, den Problemen bei der Verschmelzung der Verbände, ect. informieren kann. 

Die Vorträge und Gespräche mit den Classy Catchers usw. sind da noch nicht einmal dabei, denn dazu reicht die Zeit gar nicht wenn man die nicht zur Priorität macht.

Auf gut deutsch also, sie lohnt sich definitiv für jeden der etwas mehr fürs Stippen über hat und erst recht wenn er noch nie da war. Und die Entwicklung ist eh unglaublich. Was da in 10 Jahren von der kleinen Schulaula Messe zur Nr. 1 Messe im deutsch/holländischen Raum wurde ist unbeschreiblich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit - Raum Celle-Soltau


----------



## Hechtpaule (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Vielen dank für euer Feedback und für die Infos - werde da also mit Sicherheit am 06.03. 'mal hineiern  - zwei Kumpels habe ich schon "motiviert".

Schönen Gruß und danke nochmals

Paul


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Wer ist denn nun alles dabei von euch? Ich hätt Bock auf ein kleines Treffen|supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Ich bin da!


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. März 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Bin natürlich auch dabei


----------



## gründler (2. März 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

4 mal werden wir noch wach heißa dann ist Stippertag  ^^


Mal kurz ot,wenn jemand inter.hat an einem Colmic Futterwannenhalter Alu zusammenfaltbar für 3 Wannen (unbenutzt stammt aus gewinn) für 35€,kann er sich bei mir melden per pn.

Könnte ich dann Sonntag mitbringen und der jenige erspart sich Bank porto......

lg|wavey:


----------



## Friedfisch-Heini (5. März 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

1 mal werden wir noch wach, 
heißer dann ist endlich Stippertag:k.

Juhu.....


----------



## FangeNichts5 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Wer mich morgen auf der Messer erkennt, ruhig ansprechen Ich bin immer für neue (Boardie)-Bekanntschaften zu haben|supergri

Trage morgen einen grauen Pullover mit der Aufschrift vorne "Auckland" und ne Jeans, in den Händen Tüten mit Futter usw. und mein Vater, der hinterher schleift, wird nen Eimer mit Sieb halten, und evtl. ein neues Hemd (wenn es denn von den Teams welche zu kaufen gibt)#6


----------



## gründler (6. März 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Moin

Na wer hat was abgestaubt......

Ich habe ne 15fuss Hardey and Greys Matche mitgenommen übern Preis reden wir besser nicht aber das muste mal sein.Ist auch ne anschaffung fürs ganze leben und bleibt mir hoffentlich lange treu und "gesund",ansonsten bißchen kleinkram mitgenommen wie Dipps neue Futtersorten.......

Ansonsten zur Messe: Heinz und Susi haben wieder alles richtig gemacht und Stippern aus ganz Europa einen freudigen tag bereitet,es waren auch wieder viele Höllander Schweizer Österreicher.......da.

Auch die Promis wie Bob Nudd und co.standen rede und antwort nahmen sich zeit für gespräche.......

Die Bratwurst = wie immer top,und auch die Sonne hat gelacht und das gewisse Angler kribbeln in ne finger ausgelößt.

Damals noch in einer Schule.....hin zur Messehalle 6,ich kann nur sagen = Heinz+Susi macht bitte weiter so,es werden euch viele Stipper dafür danken.


lg#h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

So, der Tag ist vorbei, ein wunderbarer Tag#6

Habe heute echte Schnäppchen gemacht, neue Leute kennen gelernt, und Spaß gehabt.

War echt ein geiler Tag, wieder viel gesehen#6

Und die Gespräche mit Größen wie Michael Schlögl, Bob Nudd (siehe Bilder), oder auch Claus Müller waren einfach top. Schade nur, dass die hier nicht an meinen Hausgewässern fischen, würde gerne mal mit denen losgehen|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## Petri (6. März 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Nabend, dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu

Bin zwar kein stipper, sondern Karpfenangler, aber fand die Messe richtig klasse!  War um 11.00 Uhr da. Obwohl die leute sich da totgetreten haben, waren die Stände noch gut befüllt. war genug Zeit zum erstmal ne langsame Runde zu drehen, um nen Überblick zu bekommen und anschließend dann kaufen.
Preise sind wirklich in Ordnung! Hab alles bekommen was ich wollte. Im nachhinein hätte ich aber noch das eine oder andere mehr kaufen sollen, wie das eben immer so ist^^

Fand die Verkäufer an den Ständen mit denen ich geredet habe wirklich sehr nett!

Waren auch ehrlich und haben nicht probiert einem nen bären aufzubinden, wenn sie gemerkt haben, daß man ein bißchen ahnung hat!

Fand es auch gut, daß ein bißchen was an Karpfenzubehör da war. Der Besitzer eines Standes meinte, er wollte das eigentlich nur mal außprobieren. Läuft aber so gut, daß er nächstes jahr auf jeden Fall mehr mitbringt.

Insofern stehen die Chancen ja nicht schlecht, daß sich das angebot bald noch etwas breiter fächert.

Freue mich jetzt schon auf das nächste Jahr!!

Grüße
Petri


----------



## FangeNichts5 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

So, hier meine Einkäufe von gestern:
7kg Sensas Futter
Sensas Eimer mit Deckel und passendem Sieb
1L Sensas Aromix (Caramel)
Mini Boilies von Evezet (Strawberry)
Und dann noch 4kg von Marcel v d. Eynde, eine Hausmischung von der WM 2010


----------



## Kotterbachsee (7. März 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Ich war dieses Jahr auch zum ersten Mal da und ich muss sagen, ich war begeistert. Der ganze Aufbau und die Stände waren ein Traum, auch für mich als Anfänger. An dieser Stelle möchte ich erstmal ein großes Lob an die Veranstalter loswerden. Weiter so!:m 

Naja aber auch mein Geldbeutel blieb nicht unberüht.#t

Shimano Aerocast 3,90 m Match
div. Posen, Haken, Wirbel und Bleie
und neue Matchschnur 0,12 mm

Selbst von der Beratung auf der Messe war ich mehr als begeistert.

Ich hoffe diese Veranstaltung wird es nächstes Jahr wieder geben. Ich werde dann aufjedenfall wieder dabei sein:vik:


----------



## gründler (10. März 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Video zur Messe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0yDALhZxfg

lg|wavey:


----------



## gründler (26. März 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Moin

9 Videos von der Messe sind online,sprich die Aussteller Pro's stellen Neuheiten vor.

http://champions-team.de/berichte/news/2011/Stippermesse_Videos.php

lg#h


----------



## Novice (27. März 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

Moin. 

Gibt es eigentlich Zahlen von der Messe? Aussteller und Besucher meine ich. Mir scheint, das die Messe ihr Kapazitäten erreicht hat was das Wachstum angeht. Vielleicht sollte man den Raubfischbereich dazunehmen?


----------



## Tricast (28. März 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*



Novice schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich Zahlen von der Messe? Aussteller und Besucher meine ich. Mir scheint, das die Messe ihr Kapazitäten erreicht hat was das Wachstum angeht. Vielleicht sollte man den Raubfischbereich dazunehmen?


 
27 Verkaufsstände + DAV + Classy Catchers mit weit über 40 Marken. 2600 Besucher aus Deutschland, Niederlande, Dänemark, Polen, Österreich (die sind mir bekannt).

Warum sollte die Stippermesse ihre Kapazitäten erreicht haben was das Wachstum angeht? 

Gruß
Heinz Hölblinger


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

@ Novice
Warum Raubfischbereich dazunehmen? Ist doch ne *Stipper*messe Und das Wachstumsende ist sicherlich noch nicht erreicht, erst wenn dann noch die komplette Karpfenszene und auch die Friedfisch-Fliegenfischer da sind sind, glaube ich, so langsam die Kapazitäten erreicht, wobei es ja jedes Jahr echt ne Menge neues zu sehen gibt.

@ Tricast
Habe mal nen Verbesserungsvorschlag für dich: Die Tombola war leider etwas unglücklich organisiert, man hat nicht überall gut gehört, welche Nummern gezogen worden sind, und es war dort auch sehr eng (direkt zwischen Kopfruten und Verkaufsständen.
Vielleicht machst du dir da mal Gedanken drüber, wie man das vielleicht verbessern könnte (wenn du Bedarf siehst)|rolleyes

Aber sonst fand ich die Messe wirklich klasse!#6


----------



## Novice (28. März 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*



Tricast schrieb:


> 27 Verkaufsstände + DAV + Classy Catchers mit weit über 40 Marken. 2600 Besucher aus Deutschland, Niederlande, Dänemark, Polen, Österreich (die sind mir bekannt).


 
Hast du auch die Zahlen vom letzten Jahr? Nur so Interesse halber...

Karpfen geht bestimmt noch etwas. Aber Friedfisch-Fliegenfischer ja, Raubfisch per se nein???? Und das in Bremen...

Aber zum Glück ist die Messe ja keine gemeinnützige Einrichtung und lebt vom Gewinn des Organisators. |bigeyes

Mir hat es auch so gefallen, war aber mal wieder erstaunlich zu hören, wie etliche Mitarbeiter der Stände immer wieder antworten geben mussten zum fehlenden Raubfisch- oder FliFi-Sortiment etc


----------



## Tricast (28. März 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*

2010 hatten wir auch 2600 Besucher, da war Rosenmontag aber auch nicht auf dem folgenden Montag.

*Die Stippermesse wird kostendeckend und nicht gewinnorientiert organisiert. *

Sonst würden Jugendliche u18 und Frauen nicht kostenlos reinkommen und die Standpreise würden sich dann auch eher an den Preisen von Lingen orientieren. Aber bei den Preisen könnten wir dann auch nur Händler einladen. Zur Stippermesse werden aber keine Händler eingeladen sondern nur Marken (Hersteller, Großhändler, Repräsentanten); nur so können wir die Vielfalt und Qualität zeigen. Die Stippermesse versteht sich als Präsentationsmesse mit Verkauf und ist eine Spezialmesse für Match- und Coarsefishing.

Gruß
Heinz Hölblinger


----------



## Novice (29. März 2011)

*AW: Stippermesse 2011*



Tricast schrieb:


> 2010 hatten wir auch 2600 Besucher, da war Rosenmontag aber auch nicht auf dem folgenden Montag.


 
Na dann..


----------

